

Announcing Reddit notes - cocoflunchy
http://www.redditblog.com/2014/12/announcing-reddit-notes.html?m=1&utm_content=buffera24d4&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
RemoteWorker
Their cryptocurrency engineer /u/ryancarnated said it won't be an altcoin, but
coloured coins or sidechains [1].

What's not clear is why they don't use the word "Bitcoin", if they have
already decided they will be building on top of its blockchain.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/2pt4kl/reddit_anno...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/2pt4kl/reddit_announces_reddit_notes_aka_reddit_bitcoin/cmztlb0)

